# La mia cucina ....



## babsodiolinter (29 Aprile 2022)

Dopo tanti anni ho scoperto questo angolo del forum, la cucina è la mia passione oltre che il mio lavoro..
Posterò se vi fà piacere alcune mie creazioni ..
Inoltre se qualcuno ha bisogno di consigli per dei piatti sarei felicissimo di condividere ricette o aiuti...
Babs


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Aprile 2022)

Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## ignaxio (29 Aprile 2022)

Grande! Io sto impazzendo per fare una buona calcio e pepe.. non mi viene mai la Cremina! 
Ho provato in tutti i modi ma forse devo prendere un pecorino di migliore qualità.


----------



## Baba (29 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti anni ho scoperto questo angolo del forum, la cucina è la mia passione oltre che il mio lavoro..
> Posterò se vi fà piacere alcune mie creazioni ..
> Inoltre se qualcuno ha bisogno di consigli per dei piatti sarei felicissimo di condividere ricette o aiuti...
> Babs


Grande! Riesci a guardare qualche partita? Lavorando in cucina immagino non sia facile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Spettacolo!


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Grande! Io sto impazzendo per fare una buona calcio e pepe.. non mi viene mai la Cremina!
> Ho provato in tutti i modi ma forse devo prendere un pecorino di migliore qualità.


Come vedrete la mia cucina è a base di pesce ho sempre lavorato in cucine a base pesce..
Cmq il consiglio che posso darti (ma non la faccio da secoli) è di usare solo pecorino romano che ha un tipo di caglio che non fà "riaggrumare" una volta sciolto...
Certo un buon pecorino romano di qualità..
Una volta grattugiato non lo sciogliere sul fuoco ma con acqua di cottura della pasta così che l'amido ti aiuta a fare la Cremina... magari mettendo la ciotola che usi a bagno Maria.. 

Ma sicuramente qualche romano del forum può aiutare di più di me.. 
Io un periodo la feci con le cozze se ritrovo le foto le posto.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


 Bei piatti, adoro i cruditè, soprattutto con i “cannolicchi” , lavori a Milano? Qualche ristorante rinomato?


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Grande! Riesci a guardare qualche partita? Lavorando in cucina immagino non sia facile.


Ora che sono un pò più grandicello (sono del 76) se capita la partita la domenica sera che siamo chiusi o i turni infrasettimanali di mercoledì riesco a vedere qualche partita....
Ma prima non ne perdevo una,sono stato abbonato al secondo anello verde per anni,compreso molte trasferte.
Sono di Pescara mi facevo 1200km quasi ogni domenica....
Bei tempi..


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Bravissimo!!!


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Bei piatti, adoro i cruditè, soprattutto con i “cannolicchi” , lavori a Milano? Qualche ristorante rinomato?


Di Pescara....
Il ristorante è mio,aperto da una decina di anni....
Non è un ristorante "rinomato" di alto livello, nel senso è stile trattoria ma con un'attenzione e cura dei piatti da livello superiore...
Abbiamo creato io e i miei fedelissimi collaboratori una bella realtà nella mia zona.. un qualcosa di diverso diciamo..


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Il crudo non mi piace a parte le ostriche


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Il crudo non mi piace a parte le ostriche


Allora per tè una bella calamarata con la granseola...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)





photo upload



P.s.: metto le immagini nello spoiler per non appesantire la visualizzazione..


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

Uno degli ultimi antipasti caldi proposti (il nostro antipasto è formato da 3 portate fredde e 4 calde oltre ai crudi se richiesti)
Chupa chups di merluzzo con copertura di fiocchi di patata servita su una vellutata di patata aromatizzato al limone e mentuccia...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## MiniRick (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti anni ho scoperto questo angolo del forum, la cucina è la mia passione oltre che il mio lavoro..
> Posterò se vi fà piacere alcune mie creazioni ..
> Inoltre se qualcuno ha bisogno di consigli per dei piatti sarei felicissimo di condividere ricette o aiuti...
> Babs


Be innanzitutto complimenti per i piatti... In secondo luogo sfrutterei le tue competenze da cuoco per togliermi un dubbio... Si tratta del Polpo... Non ho problemi a cucinarlo ed ottengo bene o male sempre una "buon" risultato... Però non capisco perché mi viene via la pelle... Mi piacerebbe rimanesse attaccata.. 

Cuocio il polpo in H20 bollente circa 20/25 min per 1/2 kg e dopo spento il fuoco metto il coperchio e lo lascio riposare lo stesso minutaggio che ha cotto... 
Ho sempre usato polpi decongelati... 

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (30 Aprile 2022)

Grandeee Bab, bellissimi piatti complimenti davvero! Cura nei dettagli, impiattamento perfetto e sicuramente scelta delle materie prime al top! I tifosi del Milan si attraggono come delle calamite...ho tantissimi amici abruzzesi avendo giocato a pallavolo ad Ortona...vista l'incredibile coincidenza sono tuo ospite scherzo  dove hai il ristorante? Non succede ma se succede (scaramanzia modalità On) il 22 sera c'è posto?


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Be innanzitutto complimenti per i piatti... In secondo luogo sfrutterei le tue competenze da cuoco per togliermi un dubbio... Si tratta del Polpo... Non ho problemi a cucinarlo ed ottengo bene o male sempre una "buon" risultato... Però non capisco perché mi viene via la pelle... Mi piacerebbe rimanesse attaccata..
> 
> Cuocio il polpo in H20 bollente circa 20/25 min per 1/2 kg e dopo spento il fuoco metto il coperchio e lo lascio riposare lo stesso minutaggio che ha cotto...
> Ho sempre usato polpi decongelati...
> ...


Il procedimento per farlo "tenero" è giusto..
Un paio di trucchi:
Quando metti a bollire il polpo prendilo dalla testa e immergilo nell'acqua qualche secondo e poi lo togli,ripeti l'operazione più volte fin quando i tentacoli non si arricciano (noi in dialetto diciamo si "arrota")
Io lo faccio bollire 25 minuti polpi da 1,5kg+...
Poi anch'io lo lascio riposare nella sua acqua però 25min sono troppi se vuoi mantenere la pelle...
Certo più lo tieni a riposare più il polpo diventa morbido, però più lo tieni a mollo più perde il sapore e inoltre come hai riscontrato la pelle..
Max 10/15min dipende pure dal tipo di bestia che cuoci,anch'io a volte uso i congelati ma ci sono congelati buoni e scadenti...i migliori gelo sono Marocco. I peggiori Spagna e asiatici da 1.5kg diventano dei portachiavi..
Per concludere prova a tenerlo di meno a riposo e controlla dopo 10min,come vedi che inizia a sfaldare la pelle lo togli..
Consiglio:
Provalo poi a passare su una griglia o simile e fai il polpo in doppia cottura,croccante fuori e tenero nel cuore.. accompagnato da datterini e olive top...


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Complimentoni.


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Grande! Io sto impazzendo per fare una buona calcio e pepe.. non mi viene mai la Cremina!
> Ho provato in tutti i modi ma forse devo prendere un pecorino di migliore qualità.


La fai la risottatura della pasta? Io le prime volte non la facevo perché mi scocciavo( ), facendola viene abbastanza bene anche quando mi viene lo sfizio di farla senza programmare e non ho il pecorino buono in casa e uso quello imbustato. Non so se la risottatura sia la tecnica “ufficiale” del procedimento tradizionale, ma a me viene.
Ovviamente col pecorino buono il risultato è nettamente superiore.


----------



## MiniRick (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Il procedimento per farlo "tenero" è giusto..
> Un paio di trucchi:
> Quando metti a bollire il polpo prendilo dalla testa e immergilo nell'acqua qualche secondo e poi lo togli,ripeti l'operazione più volte fin quando i tentacoli non si arricciano (noi in dialetto diciamo si "arrota")
> Io lo faccio bollire 25 minuti polpi da 1,5kg+...
> ...


Fantastico... Proverò a cuocere e farlo riposare meno tempo... Appena lo cucinerò ti farò sapere.... 

Si si faccio già la doppia cottura... Poi non so se sia un procedimento corretto o meno ma, dopo che l'ho bollito lo faccio "marinare" con olio paprika rosmarino poi li griglio... E generalmente lo accompagno con ceci frullati e aromatizzati... A volte anche più mediterranea come suggerisci te con olive pomodorini e cipolla


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Di Pescara....
> Il ristorante è mio,aperto da una decina di anni....
> Non è un ristorante "rinomato" di alto livello, nel senso è stile trattoria ma con un'attenzione e cura dei piatti da livello superiore...
> Abbiamo creato io e i miei fedelissimi collaboratori una bella realtà nella mia zona.. un qualcosa di diverso diciamo..


Mah sai, ho mangiato in ristoranti di ogni tipo: rinomati, stellati, trattorie ecc.
Sì va bene, è interessante assaggiare piatti di artisti dei fornelli, ma alla fine il cuore ce l’ho lasciato in ristoranti normalissimi: un “banalissimo” crudo di mare o una “banalissima” fiorentina, buon vino, personale gentile e cordiale che rende l’atmosfera familiare e sono felice.

PS: ok gli antipasti, ma qui abbiamo fame… Passiamo ai primi?


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

Oggi per pranzo vi propongo uno spaghetto aglio olio e peperoncino con frutti di mare e pan tostato...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Oggi per pranzo vi propongo uno spaghetto aglio olio e peperoncino con frutti di mare e pan tostato...



Che spettacolo! Non so se hai letto il mio messaggio ieri, dove ti trovo a Pescara? Sei aperto anche a pranzo?


----------



## Sam (30 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Uno degli ultimi antipasti caldi proposti (il nostro antipasto è formato da 3 portate fredde e 4 calde oltre ai crudi se richiesti)
> Chupa chups di merluzzo con copertura di fiocchi di patata servita su una vellutata di patata aromatizzato al limone e mentuccia...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Bellissimo e sono sicuro anche buonissimo.
Tra l'altro sembra proprio una pietanza da street food, da acquistare e consumare in giro.

Ogni volta che vedo queste cose mi chiedo sempre come mai la nostra cucina italiana non ha avuto la lungimiranza di investire in queste cose, nonostante abbiamo prodotti da consumare in giro che McDonald's spostati proprio.

Davvero complimenti. Tutti piatti bellissimi, ma davvero: questo mi ha colpito particolarmente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2022)

Grandissimo e complimenti. Sono un appassionato di cucina e quindi non posso che apprezzare il tutto. Nel mio piccolo cerco di fare un po’ tutto (compresi pizza e pane). Si vede lontano un km la passione per il tuo lavoro.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Bellissimo e sono sicuro anche buonissimo.
> Tra l'altro sembra proprio una pietanza da street food, da acquistare e consumare in giro.
> 
> Ogni volta che vedo queste cose mi chiedo sempre come mai la nostra cucina italiana non ha avuto la lungimiranza di investire in queste cose, nonostante abbiamo prodotti da consumare in giro che McDonald's spostati proprio.
> ...


Grazie mille per i complimenti..
Il mio stile diciamo che è finger food..
Qualche altro antipasto...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)
















Abbiamo una Tartare di tonno
Cannolo di sfoglia ripieno di calamaro e Mazzancolle su asparagi di mare
Calamaro ripieno di friarelli su crema di fagioli rossi...


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo! Non so se hai letto il mio messaggio ieri, dove ti trovo a Pescara? Sei aperto anche a pranzo?


Ciao..
Si avevo letto...
Ortona vado tutti i lunedì a pesca ai saraceni oltre averci fatto il militare...
Vorrei evitare di dare info sull'attività, non prendermi per scortese ma vorrei evitare...
Se ti trovassi dalle mie parti contattami in p.m.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

Il nostro antipasto freddo....


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Abbiamo una insalatina di mare da condire con una salsa al prezzemolo/pinoli/carote
Tonnetto nostrano lavorato fresco da noi
Mazzancolla asparagi di mare e tartufo 
Crostino con Alici marinate
Dentro il contenitore a forma di scatoletta aperta c'è filetto di sgombro con cipolla caramellata...

P.s.: chiedo venia ai moderatori per i post consecutivi...


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimi complimenti bab, le tue pietanze hanno un bellissimo aspetto. Io sono campano e per noi la cucina è una cosa SACRA. Abbiamo tradizioni antichissime e, mi si permetta un po' di campanilismo, anche per questo non cambierei la cucina campana con nessun'altra - premesso che in Italia si magia bene ovunque.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Grazie mille per i complimenti..
> Il mio stile diciamo che è finger food..
> Qualche altro antipasto...
> 
> ...


Piatti molto belli da vedere e sono sicuro che siano anche buoni. Se capito dalle tue parti ti scrivo in pm, mi piace il pesce ma dalle mie parti trovarne uno dove si mangia bene è una impresa!


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Maggio 2022)

Non solo piatti "iinovativi" ma anche tradizione...
Spaghetto al sugo di moscardini...


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

a proposito di tradizione, ma gli arrosticini dove sono ? 

fai spedini arrosto in versione di pesce ?


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a proposito di tradizione, ma gli arrosticini dove sono ?
> 
> fai spedini arrosto in versione di pesce ?



Per la prima domanda...
Direttamente dal mio giardino..


Anticipazione (Spoiler)

















Per la seconda domanda...
Arrosticini di tonno con sesamo nero..


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

bravo, ben fatto


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Maggio 2022)

Qualche cruditè di stasera...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## RickyKaka22 (3 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Qualche cruditè di stasera...
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Cosa c'è nel frutto della passione? Sbav


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è nel frutto della passione? Sbav


Scampo sgusciato...
Dall'alto:
Scampi spaccati
Tagliatella di seppia con crostini(top!)
Gamberi rosa marinati all'arancia con polvere di peperonevsecco(lo troverete spesso nei miei piatti ingrediente che non può mancare nella cucina tradizionale marinara abruzzese qui lo chiamiamo "ferfellone" in altri posti peperone crusco,uso I migliori che mi arrivano direttamente da sinise grazie ad un caro amico)
Passion con scampi
Gallinella sfilettata...

Tutto il pesce che vedete arriva da un peschereccio locale,praticamente pescato lunedì notte,abbattuto stamattina e servito stasera....


----------



## Sam (4 Maggio 2022)

Piatti sempre bellissimi.
La tagliatella di seppia con crostini mi ispira davvero tanto, ma considerando che io il pesce lo amo, non rinuncerei neanche ad uno dei piatti che hai fotografato.

Anche gli arrosticini di tonno sembrano deliziosi.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (4 Maggio 2022)

Continua sempre a deliziarci! Cosa cucini l'8 per festeggiare tutte le mamme?


----------



## babsodiolinter (4 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Continua sempre a deliziarci! Cosa cucini l'8 per festeggiare tutte le mamme?


Per domenica abbiamo la sala prenotata per un compleanno...
Un classico menù già predisposto, dove mi hanno "obbligato " a partire con un cocktail di scampi....


----------



## babsodiolinter (4 Maggio 2022)

Un classico della cucina marinara abruzzese...
La zuppa.....


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2022)

Spettacolo


----------



## Route66 (4 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Di Pescara....
> Il ristorante è mio,aperto da una decina di anni....
> Non è un ristorante "rinomato" di alto livello, nel senso è stile trattoria ma con un'attenzione e cura dei piatti da livello superiore...
> Abbiamo creato io e i miei fedelissimi collaboratori una bella realtà nella mia zona.. un qualcosa di diverso diciamo..


Grandioso!!!
Da alcuni anni ormai vado a Montesilvano per delle brevi vacanze dove un amico compaesano ha un albergo e da li ho scoperto Pescara e me ne sono immamorato.
Se vengo in agosto ti contatto per prenotare, nel frattempo continua a deliziarci giornalmente anche per distrarci un pò perchè qui la tensione sta salendo....


----------



## RickyKaka22 (4 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Un classico della cucina marinara abruzzese...
> La zuppa.....
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Lu brodett" giusto?


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

"I paninazzi li fa Max"







Lui e Giorgione il top.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti anni ho scoperto questo angolo del forum, la cucina è la mia passione oltre che il mio lavoro..
> Posterò se vi fà piacere alcune mie creazioni ..
> Inoltre se qualcuno ha bisogno di consigli per dei piatti sarei felicissimo di condividere ricette o aiuti...
> Babs


Grandissimo, la cucina era la mia vita prima che i cacasotto del raffreddore e lo stato italiano mi uccidesse l'attività, do sempre un bell'abbraccio a chi invece é riuscito a farcela. Non mollare, la cucina é vita


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Per la prima domanda...
> Direttamente dal mio giardino..
> 
> 
> ...


Giuro, ho appena finito un risotto ai frutti di mare che mi é venuto una meraviglia ma mi hai fatto salire la fame di nuovo. Gli arrosticini li adoro, ma quelli di tonno sono una chicca


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> "Lu brodett" giusto?


This...


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> This...


Qualche consiglio per abbinamenti con vini tipici abruzzesi?


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo, la cucina era la mia vita prima che i cacasotto del raffreddore e lo stato italiano mi uccidesse l'attività, do sempre un bell'abbraccio a chi invece é riuscito a farcela. Non mollare, la cucina é vita


Mi dispiace tantissimo collega e fratello rossonero....
È stata durissima,la "fortuna" per noi è stata che avevamo trovato finalmente un buon equilibrio,nel senso nessuna esposizione bancaria nessun debito se non il corrente verso i fornitori...
Abbiamo fatto tanti sacrifici e siamo riusciti ad ammortizzare le perdite delle chiusure forzate..
Ma devo dirti che la luce in fondo al tunnel ancora si vede,anzi ora stà diventando ancora più dura,con gli aumenti delle utenze(solo di elettricità dalle 900/1000 euro di media l'ultima bolletta è di 3200,gas dai 300/400 di media arrivata l'ultima a 890euro) senza contare l'aumento delle materie prime del food che stanno andando alle stelle,un esempio per il mio settore,olio di girasole per il fritto da 1.60 ai 3/4 euro per litro,calamari (uno dei pochi prodotti che utilizziamo congelato per cui importato da una media di 2,50euro al kg siamo arrivati a 6 al kg)
In un momento dove tante famiglie fanno fatiche per i 2 anni di pandemia tra cassaintegrazioni perdite di lavoro o semplicemente p.iva come noi che hanno subito la pandemia più di tutti,questi salassi nelle utenze hanno ridotto al minimo il potere d'acquisto del "popolino"..
La soluzione più semplice sarebbe di aumentare i prezzi del menù, ma come scritto sopra con meno potere d'acquisto fai fuori una bella fetta di clientela...
Un cane che si morde la coda.
Sono un ottimista di natura vedo sempre positivo,ma sinceramente questo periodo la vedo più dura della pandemia e senza via d'uscita....
La cosa triste è che il lavoro bene o male non manca,ma l'utile a questi prezzi non vale i sacrifici fatti,devo fare i conti del 1°trimestre se non ci stiamo rimettendo è un miracolo...
Vediamo per il momento tengo botta soprattutto per i miei collaboratori e famiglie che contano su di me ed il nostro ristorante..
Per il momento ho eliminato dall'antipasto l'insalata mare(prezzo calamari) e aumentato un po le fritture e l'antipasto dove i conti non tornano..
Vabbè non voglio ammorbare con i piagnistei non è da mè solo un piccolo sfogo con un collega...
Ti auguro di tornare a fare quello che ami cioè cucinare...
In bocca al lupa..


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualche consiglio per abbinamenti con vini tipici abruzzesi?


Non saprei darti un consiglio più che altro non sono un gran bevitore (se bevo è per farmi male)
E per i vini/bevande se ne occupa il mio fedelissimo collaboratore responsabile della sala...
Cmq un vino che piace molto è questo...
Target di 15euro a boccia al pubblico.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tantissimo collega e fratello rossonero....
> È stata durissima,la "fortuna" per noi è stata che avevamo trovato finalmente un buon equilibrio,nel senso nessuna esposizione bancaria nessun debito se non il corrente verso i fornitori...
> Abbiamo fatto tanti sacrifici e siamo riusciti ad ammortizzare le perdite delle chiusure forzate..
> Ma devo dirti che la luce in fondo al tunnel ancora si vede,anzi ora stà diventando ancora più dura,con gli aumenti delle utenze(solo di elettricità dalle 900/1000 euro di media l'ultima bolletta è di 3200,gas dai 300/400 di media arrivata l'ultima a 890euro) senza contare l'aumento delle materie prime del food che stanno andando alle stelle,un esempio per il mio settore,olio di girasole per il fritto da 1.60 ai 3/4 euro per litro,calamari (uno dei pochi prodotti che utilizziamo congelato per cui importato da una media di 2,50euro al kg siamo arrivati a 6 al kg)
> ...


Davvero tantissima ammirazione per riuscire a tener duro, ti auguro il meglio, intanto continua pure a deliziarci con questi tuoi piatti


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

.

edit 
ops thread errato, potete cancellare


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Maggio 2022)

Trippa di rana pescatrice con fagioli rossi


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Grazie mille per i complimenti..
> Il mio stile diciamo che è finger food..
> Qualche altro antipasto...
> 
> ...


Come hai cucinato i calamari ripieni? Dentro ci sono friarielli, tentacoli, pane, prezzemolo ed aglio?
Sembrano deliziosi


----------



## peo74 (7 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La fai la risottatura della pasta? Io le prime volte non la facevo perché mi scocciavo( ), facendola viene abbastanza bene anche quando mi viene lo sfizio di farla senza programmare e non ho il pecorino buono in casa e uso quello imbustato. Non so se la risottatura sia la tecnica “ufficiale” del procedimento tradizionale, ma a me viene.
> Ovviamente col pecorino buono il risultato è nettamente superiore.


Per la cacio e pepe ho risolto anch’io con la risottatura della pasta.


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Come hai cucinato i calamari ripieni? Dentro ci sono friarielli, tentacoli, pane, prezzemolo ed aglio?
> Sembrano deliziosi


Senza pane,saltati in padella con olio e aglio "ferfellone".. e tentacoli..


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Maggio 2022)

Prove per un nuovo antipasto (freddo)




Fiadoncino di sfoglia ai gamberi..


----------



## babsodiolinter (17 Maggio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)








Battuto di gallinella cruda ,cicorietta croccante (appena colta del nostro orto) con ferfellone...


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Maggio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)








Novità in vista dell'apertura del giardino esterno....
Un aperitivo "diverso"...
Tacos "freddo" con insalata croccante, avocado,salsa rosa alla soia,mazzancolle scottate al limone,crema di asparagi..
Tacos "caldo" trippa di rana pescatrice, fagioli rossi e piccante....


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizierei con alcuni antipasti crudi...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Tanta, tanta roba! Complimenti!


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è una bomba! Super fusion!


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2022)

se vinciamo lo scudo devi preparare qualcosa di speciale....


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Super fusion!


Adoro...
Uno dei miei antipasti più richiesti..
Coda di Mazzancolla in pasta kataifi con la soia....
Primo a sinistra..


----------



## RickyKaka22 (23 Maggio 2022)

Grande Chef...è arrivato il momento! Devi creare un piatto per celebrare il glorioso trionfo! Aspettiamo con ansia!


----------



## babsodiolinter (2 Giugno 2022)

Ecco il piatto per celebrare il 19° scudo....
Ravioli fatti da me con ripieno di baccalà(purtroppo c'è carenza di pesce locale x via dello sciopero) pomodorini freschi,pinoli tostati e gamberi...(i pinoli tostati nella foto non ci sono questa è la foto della versione 1.0 lho aggiornato dopo )


----------



## babsodiolinter (17 Giugno 2022)

Il nostro 1/2 metro di frittura..


----------



## babsodiolinter (Oggi alle 18:32)

Una linguina verde con gli scampi e tartufo bianco...


----------



## babsodiolinter (59 minuti fa)

E qui abbiamo la mia insalata mare..


photo sharing


----------

